# Ubers EIN# for your convenience



## UberBlackPr1nce

It's easier this way instead of searching the threads & posts.
80-089-6455


----------



## Tristan Zier

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> It's easier this way instead of searching the threads & posts.
> 80-089-6455


You do not need the EIN for Uber. If you are being asked for it, you are incorrectly filling out your income as W-2 income. When you have 1099 income, you report those earnings on a Schedule C, which does not ask for an EIN. You are essentially running your own "driving services business" and using Uber as one of your marketing/user acquisition efforts.

*Double check that you're not making a mistake if you're trying to fill out this EIN somewhere*. It will only raise flags at the IRS because you're incorrectly reporting the income, and will cause you more headaches down the line.


----------



## trappedintime

^ That isn't true. You're asked for it in the 1099 section of Turbo Tax, that's for certain


----------



## Remy Hendra

I have to upgrade my Turbo Tax to Home&Business. Does anyone know Uber business code? Taxi/Limo service?


----------



## uberdrTM

I just entered 999999 for miscelaneous


----------

